# Some modification of mouse.



## Sauna (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow!
Technical stuff for a seemingly simple device.
I've never see a DIY mouse feature before


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

The most suitable is fuse in together all balls by means of flatiron. Also possible use soldering pen, for by the piece installation. 
Beforehand it's necessary to do small deepenning under balls.


----------



## PSZach (Jun 16, 2006)

I have always liked this mouse...
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2464,CONTENTID=10715
its got adjustable weights


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

Great mouse, that's Logitech. But its advantage in greater degree is marketing. Real advantage there is beside new generation wireless optical mouses, which can long time to work without charging.


----------

